# What is professionalism?



## Glock19 (May 30, 2017)

Yesterday an Uber rider flagged me for professionalism (I don't know who). I have not had any issues lately. I greet everybody that boards my car and say "good night" when they leave. Still I was flagged. I was wondering what do these riders expect from me as a f'ing cab driver?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Did you do any extreme surge rides? Could be an unscrupulous person fishing for a discount. That totally happened to me the night of the Chainsmokers concert.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Professionalism is the equivalent of, "i dont know"


----------



## carlosm7 (Aug 23, 2015)

Did you honk/scream at other drivers, complain/whine about anything (eg, low rates, etc.), or show any other behavior that the pax could have interpreted as childish, etc.? Or may be say something that could have gotten the pax depressed etc... may be they don't like your music? I am pretty sure there are people out there who would consider, say, hip-hop music as unprofessional.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

carlosm7 said:


> Did you honk/scream at other drivers, complain/whine about anything (eg, low rates, etc.), or show any other behavior that the pax could have interpreted as childish, etc.? Or may be say something that could have gotten the pax depressed etc... may be they don't like your music? I am pretty sure there are people out there who would consider, say, hip-hop music as unprofessional.


A good passenger will curse other drivers right along with you.



Glock19 said:


> Yesterday an Uber rider flagged me for professionalism (I don't know who). I have not had any issues lately. I greet everybody that boards my car and say "good night" when they leave. Still I was flagged. I was wondering what do these riders expect from me as a f'ing cab driver?


Its the " Projected Image"


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Always open the door and do this before they leave.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

In 9/10 cases it basically means "The driver told me NO." If you say "no" to a rider for anything, no matter how outrageous the request, then you are risking a report for "professionalism".


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

It is what they use when they can't think of anything else...

In over 2000 rides I have gotten one...

Don't worry too much about it...

You can't win them ALL...

One free poo throw is awarded to you...8)

Rakos


----------



## NCUberGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

In my case it was the passenger that threw up in the back of my car. I was 'unprofessional' when I said what the **** is going on back there.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

You're supposed to say that...before...

When you hear the gurgling sounds...

Emenating from behing your head...

If you don't catch it fast enuff...

You could get caught in the crossfire...

One of the hazards of driving drunks...

Rakos


----------



## Stripzip (Mar 16, 2017)

I was "unprofessional " for giving a rider one star after he hit me because the last driver one starred him.

F him!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Professional driver:
Cab driver, ambulance driver, delivery truck driver, race car driver, limo driver ... should I go on? These are people who MAKE A LIVING driving a vehicle. 
Is what I'm doing making me a living? No. 
Am I a professional driver? No.
I am doing a "side hussle", not a pro.

I am a professional Real Estate Broker. I have been doing that for over 30 years, and I am told that I am damn good at it. I am NOT a professional driver. If someone wants a professional driver they need to consult one of the people in the above list. If someone wants a professional real estate consultant with skills in project management and foreclosure properties (including eviction, cash-for-keys negotiation, rehab and marketing) I'm your guy. 

Professional driver? Nope. There is nothing about Uber that is 'professional'. 

I have had one or two 'professionalism' flags and I consider it a compliment.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I consider myself "semi professional" at driving.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> I consider myself "semi professional" at driving.


That's a joke rite?
LMAO
Yea, I'd want my doctor to consider himself a 'semi-pro'.
My CPA.
The guy that is at the controls of an airplane I'm on.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I consider myself "semi professional" at driving.


Me too


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> That's a joke rite?
> LMAO
> Yea, I'd want my doctor to consider himself a 'semi-pro'.
> My CPA.
> The guy that is at the controls of an airplane I'm on.


Because I am good at navigation, drive safely, perform well at pickup and dropoff...but I don't do it full time, like as a career.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NCUberGuy said:


> In my case it was the passenger that threw up in the back of my car. I was 'unprofessional' when I said what the &%[email protected]!* is going on back there.


They answer " Nothing" and all slide to one side of the car ?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Hahahaha, wear that as a badge of honor. Pax will walk all over you & piss on ur face if they could get away with it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Stripzip said:


> I was "unprofessional " for giving a rider one star after he hit me because the last driver one starred him.
> 
> F him!


" NEVER TO BE SEEN AGAIN"


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

You are lucky! He could have easily gotten you deactivated. Somehow you pissed him off, he retaliated in an "unprofessional" way...

Professional aholes will accuse you of being impaired which guarantees you are out...

Be Professional, move on!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Because I am good at navigation, drive safely, perform well at pickup and dropoff...but I don't do it full time, like as a career.


Right.
Since you don't do it full time, and it is not the sole income source for you or your family for at least two years ... you are NOT a professional driver.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Right.
> Since you don't do it full time, and it is not the sole income source for you or your family for at least two years ... you are NOT a professional driver.


Fair enough. But I'm pretty good. Did somebody says it's 4:20?


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Glock19 said:


> Yesterday an Uber rider flagged me for professionalism (I don't know who). I have not had any issues lately. I greet everybody that boards my car and say "good night" when they leave. Still I was flagged. I was wondering what do these riders expect from me as a f'ing cab driver?


There dicks trying to get free rides ignore them I get hit for this at least once a week.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Professional driver:
> Cab driver, ambulance driver, delivery truck driver, race car driver, limo driver ... should I go on? These are people who MAKE A LIVING driving a vehicle.
> Is what I'm doing making me a living? No.
> Am I a professional driver? No.
> ...


I see a professional as someone who is the best in their field, has tons of experience under their belt, rarely if ever does something wrong or makes mistakes (sure, mistakes happen even to the best of us, but I expect a "professional" to make less of them), and can do things in their given field slight of hand, or as the saying goes "can do it in their sleep", they know what they are doing and you can't fool them

To me, professionalism is not just some badge you wear that says "I can do this", it's proving you can

Cab Driver-Sure, many could be considered is "professional", but not all, there are plenty of cab drivers that shouldn't be driving at all, let alone a taxi, truth is they get away with a lot more, not because they are better drivers, but because the law gives them a pass, there are cab drivers out there that are not only bad drivers, but are also dangerous

Ambulance Driver-Yes, there is a level of skill required to drive a "bus" (as they are registered as) in traffic, sometimes at a higher speed, and sometimes, when required, against traffic, so yes, they would be professional drivers

Delivery Truck Drivers-In a way, yes, driving a delivery truck, AFAIK, requires a CDL, and in the case of at least UPS, one wreck and you are done, fired on the spot, so they can be considered as professional drivers, at the same time though, I have seen terrible delivery truck drivers, not what I would consider professional

Race Car Drivers-Most definitely yes, well, at least on the track, driving at a high rate of speed requires that you are aware of what is around you constantly, that is not something everybody can pull off, definitely not the average licensed driver, off track though, I have heard horror stories

Limo Drivers-To a point, it is their job to smoothly drive a (usually) long (not to mention expensive) vehicle, which is not easy to do, definitely on tight turns, other than that, it's the same as cab drivers, depends on the driver's training and how long they have been driving limos for

As for us TNC drivers, the overwhelming majority of us are not in any way professional drivers (though a few are, though I doubt they last very long), though being a professional driver requires rigorous training and a lot of road time, you have to be a part of the vehicle so to speak, not just a simple operator, just being a full time cab or TNC driver doesn't automatically make you a professional, though at the same time being a part time "side gig" driver doesn't mean you're not a professional, it has to do with skill, not occupation


----------



## MUGATS (Aug 14, 2016)

I was assaulted by a pax, and Uber let him post a professionalism complaint on my account. I guess he hurt his hand when he tried to punch me and missed. Poor guy.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Mikedamirault said:


> I see a professional as someone who is the best in their field, has tons of experience under their belt, rarely if ever does something wrong or makes mistakes (sure, mistakes happen even to the best of us, but I expect a "professional" to make less of them), and can do things in their given field slight of hand, or as the saying goes "can do it in their sleep", they know what they are doing and you can't fool them
> 
> To me, professionalism is not just some badge you wear that says "I can do this", it's proving you can
> 
> ...


I drive a manual transmission. I am one with the vehicle.


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

Professionalism is doing whatever the customer wants. I've only gotten reports about it when I make someone pour out a beer, or only let in as many passengers as I have seat belts. Apparently professionals ride around in overloaded cars with open containers.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Yea, I'd want my doctor to consider himself a 'semi-pro'.


I might be okay with this if they followed ubers pricing model.

I mean really, sore throat, if take M.D.pool for 65% off. i just need some antibiotics, a z-pack.

A cut on my arm that need stitched.. I'd probably M.D x. Just gotta be clean, sterile.... even I can sew.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Professionalism is secret Uber code for "Free Ride"


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Professionalism is a catch all for something was not correct with the trip. If the driver was professional than there would have been no problem that was not made correct before the end of the trip.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> Professionalism is a catch all for something was not correct with the trip. If the driver was professional than there would have been no problem that was not made correct before the end of the trip.


Spoken by a true optimist...

So your saying you haven't gotten one YET???

Rakos


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Rakos said:


> Spoken by a true optimist...
> 
> So your saying you haven't gotten one YET???
> 
> Rakos


I should have, but have yet to receive one. I have gotten navigation twice though and to me that is also unprofessional.


----------



## Jamez400 (Apr 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> A good passenger will curse other drivers right along with you.
> 
> Its the " Projected Image"


I had a PAX Get out of the car and yell at the car in front of me as I was being super nice yelling back at a Raging Driver who took it out on me. Good times.
Professionalis hmmmm Stone... Robot... / Glitch ... Willy Wonka


----------



## Flmarko (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Glock19 (May 30, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Did you do any extreme surge rides? Could be an unscrupulous person fishing for a discount. That totally happened to me the night of the Chainsmokers concert.


Not at all


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Lol ive been to skip barber racing school and still get professionalism complaints...

***** do you even know what heel-toe means? Tailbraking? Understeer? Camber? Lol my fav thing is to put my left foot up on the seat and then downshift. Pax look at me like "what sorcery is this?"

Guess that was unprofessional...smmfh.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Professional drivers know how to operate one of these...


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I drove a couple of young ladies from nice condos to an exclusive Miami Beach hotel Saturday evening. They were clearly professionals.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

There is an option in the riders app.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

WoW... that's crazy...

it's like they want the pax...

To find something wrong...8O

Nobodies perfect...right???

Rakos


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Professionalism...

I can tell you what it's not professionalism...


Breaking laws today and fighting lawsuits tomorrow

Failing to investigate DUI accusations

Setting up shop in a city without obtaining the proper permits as required by law/local ordinances

Pretending the rules don't apply to you because the rules suck

Creating an elaborate system to engage in price gouging

Stalking celebrities and members of the media

Deliberately operating at a loss to destroy your competition

Deliberately loosing money year after year while still writing yourself paychecks with investor capital.


Getting caught cheating on a business ethics class...



So...

Why do they expect drives to follow the rules again?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

A cab driver smoking in the cab is unprofessional.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

unPat said:


> A cab driver smoking in the cab is unprofessional.


And you can get fired for it at mears... no... joke...


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Professionalism often means 'the degree of pampering' for those with very limited vocabulary.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Hey...that looks a lot like my SUV....8)

Rakos


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Professional Drivers get paid more. You get what you pay for.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

My definition of a professional is someone who takes pride in his work and strives to master the skills necessary to be among the best in that particular field. 

My guess is that Uber defines professionalism as the skills, good judgment, and polite behavior expected from a driver.


----------



## EthiopianFemalePax (Jun 19, 2017)

Glock19 said:


> Yesterday an Uber rider flagged me for professionalism (I don't know who). I have not had any issues lately. I greet everybody that boards my car and say "good night" when they leave. Still I was flagged. I was wondering what do these riders expect from me as a f'ing cab driver?


Professional behavior requires professional wages. Next time Uber or anyone else tries to tell you that you are a professional, then ask them where are the professional wages


----------



## Jamez400 (Apr 22, 2017)

Yesterday I had three young lady Sailors probably only 18 years old and one of them the whole time was cussing up a storm talking about the man who left her room at 8:30 in the morning. I couldn't help myself and said you ladies must be with the Navy that changed the cussers tone for sure and the other two big smiles


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

Once a rider gave me one star because I drive a Prius. That's an unprofessional rider.


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

Doing Uber is a gig. Not a profession by any stretch. I was a CPA before Uber and that is a profession. Uber is playing mind games on us by saying drivers are professionals. Passengers who do not tip have the gall to say we should be professional like executive limo drivers. Uber tries to make us feel guilty that we are doing our gig badly. We are definitely not compensated as professionals.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

True That!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

TomH said:


> Doing Uber is a gig. Not a profession by any stretch. I was a CPA before Uber and that is a profession. Uber is playing mind games on us by saying drivers are professionals. Passengers who do not tip have the gall to say we should be professional like executive limo drivers. Uber tries to make us feel guilty that we are doing our gig badly. We are definitely not compensated as professionals.


I expect a higher level of professionalism from someone who is transporting me for compensation than from someone who is doing me a favor. What level of professionalism is required from rideshare? That is for the rating system to determine.


----------



## blackjackross (Dec 16, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> A good passenger will curse other drivers right along with you.
> 
> Its the " Projected Image"


For a $3.70 pool ride this is all you get in "chauffeur wear". That's how I dress----. They're lucky that for those prices I'm not in my bathrobe, smoking a cigar and chugging Wild Turkey out of the bottle when I'm driving.

BTW , he's the 6th riches man in the world. He doesn't give a f*ck and neither do I as far what riders expect me to wear.. Fares lower than taxi service and near public transportation rates don't warrant anything else.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Glock19 said:


> Yesterday an Uber rider flagged me for professionalism (I don't know who). I have not had any issues lately. I greet everybody that boards my car and say "good night" when they leave. Still I was flagged. I was wondering what do these riders expect from me as a f'ing cab driver?


The opposite of uber.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> That's a joke rite?
> LMAO
> Yea, I'd want my doctor to consider himself a 'semi-pro'.
> My CPA.
> The guy that is at the controls of an airplane I'm on.


Well if your dr. Is charging 25% of the going rate. . .


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

JimKE said:


> I drove a couple of young ladies from nice condos to an exclusive Miami Beach hotel Saturday evening. They were clearly professionals.


Oh I get a lot of those pros. Lol


----------



## Glock19 (May 30, 2017)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> My definition of a professional is someone who takes pride in his work and strives to master the skills necessary to be among the best in that particular field.
> 
> My guess is that Uber defines professionalism as the skills, good judgment, and polite behavior expected from a driver.


I'm the OP and as I said in my original post that I greet riders when they get in my car and say "good night" when the leave upon arrival at their destination. BUT what do you do with riders who smoke in my car, drink alcohol in my car, make excessive noise, demand aux cord and phone charger. What pisses me off is when women step on my seats (with shoes on). If all this is expected from a driver, then the driver is a slave. Would you take pride in being slave for $5 trips?



Uberfunitis said:


> I expect a higher level of professionalism from someone who is transporting me for compensation than from someone who is doing me a favor. What level of professionalism is required from rideshare? That is for the rating system to determine.


Depends on how you define "professionalism." Sounds like you are a rider. You should look at it from a driver's perspective too. Very few riders are civilized, most are demanding and have disruptive behavior. e.g., the other night I picked up a couple in Midtown NYC that were headed to concert in CitiField. First, they tell me that they don't mind if I drive fast or blow a red light because they were "running late." Secondly, when I got on the highway, I smelled alcohol. I looked back and saw bottles with them. I politely told them that they could NOT drink in my car.

Do you think it would have been fair enough for me to put up with alcohol being consumed in my car? Or would it have been fair enough for them to 1 star me and flag me Uber's professionalism?

That's for the rating system to determine.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Glock19 said:


> Depends on how you define "professionalism." Sounds like you are a rider. You should look at it from a driver's perspective too.


I both drive and ride. I don't expect professionalism from customers, I do expect them to follow any instructions given or find another ride. The question is are the instructions I give for my ride reasonable? If the majority of passengers believe not and rate me low than it is my problem and not theirs. If however it is the one off who has expectations that are not normal than it is their problem as the single low rating does nothing.


----------



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> In 9/10 cases it basically means "The driver told me NO." If you say "no" to a rider for anything, no matter how outrageous the request, then you are risking a report for "professionalism".


I must have a "Professionalism hit coming, the other day a kid tried to get in my car with a piece of Pizza on a plate. He saw my face and then asked if it was okay to eat in my car, I told him "You are going to need to get a bag for that"...he went back inside and had it bagged. The trip was pleasant and I gave him 5 stars. It is MY CAR and you will not trash it like it is YOUR CAR. PERIOD!!!!

PAX-holes


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

At least he asked, and followed your requirements.
Maybe not a one star.
I wouldnt if I was him.


----------



## Xact (Aug 13, 2016)

Glock19 said:


> Yesterday an Uber rider flagged me for professionalism (I don't know who). I have not had any issues lately. I greet everybody that boards my car and say "good night" when they leave. Still I was flagged. I was wondering what do these riders expect from me as a f'ing cab driver?


Uber should let us know exactly what we were accused of by the rider.


----------



## carlosm7 (Aug 23, 2015)

Xact said:


> Uber should let us know exactly what we were accused of by the rider.


That information could potentially be used to identify the rider...


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I think that the pax...

Should start wearing a mask...

Kinda like the Lone Rangers mask....

Then they can REALLY ride...

Incognetto...8)

Rakos

PS...NOT!!!


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

driverx.nj said:


> I must have a "Professionalism hit coming, the other day a kid tried to get in my car with a piece of Pizza on a plate. He saw my face and then asked if it was okay to eat in my car, I told him "You are going to need to get a bag for that"...he went back inside and had it bagged. The trip was pleasant and I gave him 5 stars. It is MY CAR and you will not trash it like it is YOUR CAR. PERIOD!!!!
> 
> PAX-holes


We are basically at the passenger's mercy due to the current ratings system. All I would do in that situation is try to explain it in a nice way and hope they understand. For instance I would say, "Sorry, I don't allow open food because of spills which unfortunately can happen to even the most careful person. I want to keep the car looking nice for other riders without stains." If the passenger isn't a total jerk (or angry drunk) they ought to understand and see that it isn't you just trying to give them a hard time.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> We are basically at the passenger's mercy due to the current ratings system. All I would do in that situation is try to explain it in a nice way and hope they understand. For instance I would say, "Sorry, I don't allow open food because of spills which unfortunately can happen to even the most careful person. I want to keep the car looking nice for other riders without stains." If the passenger isn't a total jerk (or angry drunk) they ought to understand and see that it isn't you just trying to give them a hard time.


If you get there and they have an item food / drink whatever that you don't want in your vehicle. Just cancel and move along, don't need to start a trip with any disagreement or confrontation.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> If you get there and they have an item food / drink whatever that you don't want in your vehicle. Just cancel and move along, don't need to start a trip with any disagreement or confrontation.


I guess it is different for me because I'm not doing the evening crowd/bar closing time. I often run into this with smokers and I say the same thing "It really wouldn't matter to me but the next few passengers might complain about the smoke smell so I can't let you. Sorry." So far I haven't been dinged yet for it (that I know of) but, yeah, if I did bar closing I'd probably just drive off and cancel at the firt sign of trouble.


----------

